# What declares an engine as 'dead'?



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i consider myself a def. n00b when it comes to auto mechanics, but im getting better. i can overclock any computer, and i ahve a mini-WAN in my house, but it took me almost half a year to find out my car is twin-cam. but anyway....on with my problem...

i found a car recently for sale(200sx se) for really cheap. hella cheap. the guy said the engine was dead. what actually happens to make it dead? can that situation be restored? or is it more like 10 things happen, and pfft dead is dead. just curious on this. not too concerned about it, it will most likely go into storage where i can work on it over the winter n have it ready by spring. i say storage cause i have no garage to work in, and parents dont want a 5th car in the driveway :-/

but now that he said its dead, Pr0jekt~sr20 is in the wurks


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Have you actually seen and tested the car? maybe the car won't start (thats why he refers to it as dead), battery is dead, engine needs an overhaul, there are lots of reasons...
any car can be restored..as long as there are still parts available for it

Oh yeah, good luck on your upcoming buildup


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I would assume to the average person (not a car nut), DEAD signifies it won't start/turn over. As Exalta stated, it could be a number of reasons. Sometimes you get lucky and the owner knows absolutely nothing about the car or engines, and it's something very simple. A buddy of mine once picked up a car that was supposedly "dead"... just needed a jumpstart.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hm, im hoping its something simple, but the batt is fine, plays the radio n power windows/sunroof work great


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

if the battery works fine, i would say the next thing to check is the starter. 

Brian


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

my engine died, because it injested about 20oz. of water


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dead to me would be, bad or no compression in all or some of the cylinders, smoke with oil dripping from the exhaust, loud knocking or rattling from the oil pan area, an engine that wont turn over at all, or any condition the previous owner cant fix... i know what im doing so when i buy a car that is "dead", i only buy it if i know i can fix it.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

mclaren car prices is a freaking rip off. a million bucks for that dumb thing, with a million bucks, you can get a silvia skyline fairlady, well damn, the whole family and then some.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

1 million to get a car in which only 50 were made
2508lbs (according to se-r.net, the manual se-r is 2533lbs)
v12
627hp
the entire body is carbon fiber and the ENTIRE car is hand built
top speed of 240.14 mph

the mclaren f1 is a great car, and a piece of history

BUT THIS THREAD ISNT ABOUT THE MCLAREN NOW IS IT...SO STAY ON TOPIC


anyway, only get the car if its fixable, which it most likely is


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hondahater OWNED


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hahahahaha owned my ass.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *1 million to get a car in which only 50 were made
> 
> *


actually they made 100 of them. and price is $850,000 before all of the taxes that are applied to it. and if i recall correctly its $1,121,820.00 when its all said and done.

and i also believe that Motor Trend was the only car magazine to do a test on it. i have the sats page from that article on my wall at home. wish i had it with me to post more info on it.

Brian


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

with all that money, i'd get a freaking silvia gtr chaser supra mark 3 and 4, a hachi, fairlady, fto gto, and a freaking shelby gt500 and then some.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

and a 510!

Dead usually involved broken steel and/or aluminum in critical areas. For example, hole in block with con rod sticking out=dead.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

well, update i guess......havent been around to get/look if the car is even still there. forgot i had an insurance payment, and it kinda wiped me out. gonna go down tomorrow just to see if its still there. I HOPE SO DAMNIT


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

just curious, how much is he selling it for? and everyone is forgetting this.....even if its something very serious......no big deal. take out that engine......swap another ga16....with NO modification, shit u can get a ga16 for unker 1K$!!


----------

